# Vetiver Grass



## Verinia

I have a garden which is on a slope and need to plant something which will stop erosion and preserve moisture for the roots of other plants. I have been reading about Vetiver grass and think this will be a good solution. I know it is grown in Portugal and is being used in the Algarve (It's grown widely in India) My question...can I get it at normal garden centres? Does anyone know of a supplier? I might need quite a lot of young plants.

Thanks


----------



## simply

I think you're on the right track with grass.

I know California has a huge problem with erosion and landslides and they use a certain kind of grass that has a substantial root system.
Sorry I don't know the name of it off hand but I'm sure you can find more info online.


----------



## Verinia

Thanks Simply. yes, I think they use this grass in California too. It has a non invasive root system ie it doesn't grow outwards but straight down very deep. Apparently the top can be used as fodder and fed to chickens etc whilst the roots themselves clean the soil of any bacteria etc . the roots are very fragrant and are widely used in perfumes. I think it sounds like a wonder plant! I know they are using it on highways and roundabouts as it presents less of a fire hazard than normal grass. I just wish I knew where to get the plants in the Algarve!


----------



## simply

What about asking the road crews?
If you see some doing maintenance on the areas where you've seen the grass, just ask.


----------



## anapedrosa

I found a 2000 reference to the introduction of Vetiver Grass in Portugal - but I couldn't find anything more recent. In particular I could not find a reference to commercial availability. 

VETIVER GRASS -- EUROPEAN AND MEDITERRANEAN VETIVER NETWORK


----------



## Verinia

anapedrosa said:


> I found a 2000 reference to the introduction of Vetiver Grass in Portugal - but I couldn't find anything more recent. In particular I could not find a reference to commercial availability.
> 
> VETIVER GRASS -- EUROPEAN AND MEDITERRANEAN VETIVER NETWORK



Thanks to you both. I continue to search. I know it's what I need. Am really trying to learn about drought resistant gardening and gardening in tune with what's around. I am not enamoured of the idea of fighting with the extremes I have encounterd here in my garden in the Algarve. I want to eventually trip around the garden rubbing on thyme and lavender plants with a g and t in hand releasing beautiful smells and watching the bees!


----------



## anapedrosa

Verinia - I found your question interesting. We'll be building our house near the Obidos Lagoon (about an hour north of Lisbon) over the next year and it's on a hill. I dislike the huge retaining walls, so I've been thinking about how to gently terrace and maintain natural slopes. The Vitiver grass sounds like an interesting solution - though our area is not quite as dry as the Algarve.


----------



## canoeman

The walls are generally there for a reason, rainfall on exposed ground is a real erosion problem and you might need them in conjunction with gentle slopes to keep your house on the hill

There's a contact phone number and e-mail on link for the Algarve, maybe direct approach will find suppliers


----------



## siobhanwf

I have found a supplier here in Portugal 
_Ian Robertson
Quinta das Candeiolas
CX P 262 F
Nora
S Bartolomeu de Messines
8375-057 Portugal_


----------



## siobhanwf

siobhanwf said:


> I have found a supplier here in Portugal
> _Ian Robertson
> Quinta das Candeiolas
> CX P 262 F
> Nora
> S Bartolomeu de Messines
> 8375-057 Portugal_



Will PM telephone number if you are interested


----------



## baldilocks

Try www.rareplants.de ... where nature is at home ! they have all sorts of stuff and will send to Portugal and Spain


----------



## anapedrosa

canoeman said:


> The walls are generally there for a reason, rainfall on exposed ground is a real erosion problem and you might need them in conjunction with gentle slopes to keep your house on the hill


Agreed - what I don't like are the 2+ metre high walls. I'm hoping to keep retaining walls at 1 metre or less where possible as you say in conjunction with gentle slopes. The grasses seem a good low maintenance solution to provide ground cover in a few areas.


----------



## siobhanwf

One other grass worthwhile looking at is Bermuda grass. We had this in our home in Florida where the ground was sloped and very sandy. Worked a treat.
Bermuda Grass Seeds Hulled "Premium Grade" 2lbs Bag | eBay


----------



## canoeman

anapedrosa said:


> Agreed - what I don't like are the 2+ metre high walls. I'm hoping to keep retaining walls at 1 metre or less where possible as you say in conjunction with gentle slopes. The grasses seem a good low maintenance solution to provide ground cover in a few areas.


You might need more of them at a 1mtr to get same bank retention


----------



## siobhanwf

baldilocks said:


> Try www.rareplants.de ... where nature is at home ! they have all sorts of stuff and will send to Portugal and Spain


Unfortunately they don`t seem to do other than ornamental grass


----------



## siobhanwf

You can read a little more about Bermuda grass on this site Bermudagrass - Bermuda grass seed for growing fine lawns and pastures | Bermudagrass.com


----------



## canoeman

But they do Hosta's which we struggle to find here and have 1 suitable bed for


----------



## siobhanwf

canoeman said:


> But they do Hosta's which we struggle to find here and have 1 suitable bed for


Do hostas need a lot of water and good growing soil?


Love some of the plants they have got on the site Canoe.


----------



## canoeman

For here it's more having a shady area out of full sun, in UK most of our garden was planted with Hostas and grasses, here we've just one bed that achieves that, water new ones but otherwise not overally, well mulched with bark though except the black New Zealand grass that's really an Iris doesn't show well


----------



## anapedrosa

canoeman said:


> You might need more of them at a 1mtr to get same bank retention


That's okay, in combination with slopes, the borders can be used to form raised beds for gardening - saving my knees.


----------



## Verinia

Verinia said:


> I have a garden which is on a slope and need to plant something which will stop erosion and preserve moisture for the roots of other plants. I have been reading about Vetiver grass and think this will be a good solution. I know it is grown in Portugal and is being used in the Algarve (It's grown widely in India) My question...can I get it at normal garden centres? Does anyone know of a supplier? I might need quite a lot of young plants.
> 
> Thanks


Thanks very much to Siobhan for finding me a supplier. I am going to plant in October and will let you know how I get on.


----------



## Verinia

http://www.vetiver.org/PUBLICATIONS/TVN_GreenEnglish.pdf

i think I am getting a bit obssessed now..but here's a very interesting article on Vetiver grass used on banks for making land productive for anyone interested. I have also found out that Vetiver roots are used in 80 per cent of men's fragrances and you can feed the cut off tops to chickens. it also eats the impurities in grey water.


----------



## anapedrosa

Thank you Verinia, this is useful information. I've filed the article and the supplier name, I think that there will be a place for Vitiver grass on our plot.


----------



## siobhanwf

Verinia said:


> http://www.vetiver.org/PUBLICATIONS/TVN_GreenEnglish.pdf
> 
> i think I am getting a bit obssessed now..but here's a very interesting article on Vetiver grass used on banks for making land productive for anyone interested. I have also found out that Vetiver roots are used in 80 per cent of men's fragrances and you can feed the cut off tops to chickens. it also eats the impurities in grey water.




I have found some for sale in the garden centre near us in Rio Maior


----------



## Verinia

*Planted*

I have now planted my first Vetiver plants, sourced from Siobhan' supplier. I am quite excited about them as a non invasive solution to creating hedges which will help with erosion. Also, the roots are very fragrant and apparently used in 80 per cent of perfume products for men and deter moths, so I am hoping to combine them with other aromatics to make pot pourri etc. A great solution to shelter other plants and capture the water which careers down the slopes here when it rains, but doesn't get time to sink in. Will give you an update in the progress as it grows!


----------

